# RIP "Mac" McGuiness. Rhodesian Special Branch, Selous Scouts (attached)



## pardus (Jul 16, 2011)

*Death: Michael John Peter ‘Mac’ McGuiness 5197 *

 John Davey advises, with regret, the death of Mac McGuiness on 4 July 2011 in Pretoria, South Africa, following a brutal attack in his home. He was 78 years old. Mac joined the BSA Police in January 1954 and soon moved to the Criminal Investigation Department, serving in the Midlands. He received commendations for good work performed as a plain clothes police officer. Mac was a keen footballer and represented CID teams in the 1960s. He later transferred to the Special Branch. During the latter part of his service, Mac had been head of the Selous Scouts Liaison Officers staff – lesser known as “Z” Desk – and became deeply involved with military units and anti-terrorist intelligence work. Mac served until April 1980, leaving the force on retirement, with the rank of Chief Superintendent. He was highly respected by his subordinates. Mac was the recipient of the OLM, PMM and PLSM. Our thoughts and condolences go out to his family and friends, to whom we extend our deepest sympathy.

 The uniformed image above is a rare photograph of the late Mac McGuiness taken in 1975 on the occasion of his receiving his PMM.


----------



## pardus (Jul 16, 2011)

Terrible way for an old Policeman to go. 

I think you were wrong with your decision in 1980 but RIP Sir, I'm sorry you went this way.


----------



## Dame (Jul 16, 2011)

Rest in peace, Sir.
Pamwe Chete.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 16, 2011)

Rest in peace.

F.M.


----------



## BLACKMags (Jul 16, 2011)

Rest Easy Sir


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 16, 2011)

How sad.  Very sorry to hear T.  RIP.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 17, 2011)

RIP.  Pamwe Chete


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 18, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## mike_cos (Jul 18, 2011)

Pamwe Chete! Goodbye Mac...


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 18, 2011)

RIP Sir.  Your legacy will live on in the history books.

LL


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 18, 2011)

RIP Sir.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace, Chief Superintendent.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jul 22, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------

